# Virtual Herf! Let's Celebrate



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

OK - What is a virtual herf you may ask?

Well - it's simple - we all get together for a herf in cyber space.

We can all be together in different places at different times for a celebration of camaradarie and friendship.

The objective of the herf is to celebrate - my 50th birthday - _who ever would have thunk that I'd make it _- and our home in cyber space - Club Stogie.

Come to the thread and say hello - tell us what you are smoking and drinking. If you can get together with a few other S/BOL's that's even better. If you can post a picture - that would be pretty cool too. If you can stop by and share your thoughts on a couple of cigars during the day - even better.

The Herf starts early on the 17th - I have some cuban coffee and a Habanos 2000 that I'll have for breakfast to start it off - and we can go from there.

I found a sight that says we can have a free skype conference call that will hold up to 500 people. I hope to check that out this weekend to see if it really works. If you don't have skype (which you should have since it's free) you can dial in from a regular phone (long distance charges apply). I hope to open the call at 7:00pm eastern time. I'll post all the details after I know it works.

It will be pretty neat to see how many different folks we can get to the same herf - should be quite a few - might even be the largest herf yet!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Great idea Joe. I would say Happy Birthday, but I'm waiting until Thursday.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good, Joe. I'll have a few in your honor.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I am there brother.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds good Joe !!

I just bought my head-set and will be downloading Skype this weekend.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking forward to it Joe, a certain RYJ Churchill is screaming happy birthday to yens. I might have to set it on fire to shut it up.....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I got some special sticks to choose from tucked away deep in my cooler. I will choose one to smoke at this celebration. I just hope some of you are sober and conscious by the time I get home from work and ready to herf.

A very happy birthday to you, Joe.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You know I'm there!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it for the World, Joe!


----------

